
Women Like Being Valued for Sex, as Long as it is by a Committed Partner - BinaryIdiot
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26626185
======
radio4fan
I'm expecting a strong correlation with my upcoming study "Women Like Their
Partners to Spend Time Hanging Out With Their Buddies, as Long as it is by a
Committed Partner", and its follow-ups "Women Like Their Partners to Tinker
With Their Motorcycles, as Long as it is by a Committed Partner", and "Women
Will Put Up With a Load of Stuff From a Committed Partner Which They Otherwise
Wouldn't".

Eventually I hope to get funding for "Newly Married Women Who Feel Their
Partner is Uncommitted Dislike Pretty Much Everything That Person Does".

------
brchsiao
Social creatures like being valued. What they don't like about being
objectified is having everything else about them disregarded. I hope it's not
callously dismissive to ask: what new, surprising thing does this article tell
us about the universe?

------
erikpukinskis
The abstract provides zero information. There is some effect, apparently. Who
knows how big. For all we know 51% of women match the headline, compared to
50% of men.

Yet to the world, the news is "women like this".

Apparently I would have to pay $40 of I wanted to know the truth.

Because Academia is not a business.

------
pdex
Another "Well DUH!" moment in scientific research. I wonder who's grant money
got pissed away to report the obvious.

~~~
collyw
Someone should really compile a list of the shittiest research taht got
funded. There is some real nonsense out there that gets funded.

~~~
pdex
This is just some random google results on wasteful research money sinks, the
duck penis research is just asking for the facepalm:

[http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/statements/2013/mar/...](http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/statements/2013/mar/22/tweets/federal-government-funding-study-duck-
penises/)

[http://endoftheamericandream.com/archives/30-stupid-
things-t...](http://endoftheamericandream.com/archives/30-stupid-things-the-
governemnt-is-spending-money-on)

[http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2012/05/02/the-10-dumb...](http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2012/05/02/the-10-dumbest-
ways-the-government-wastes-taxpaye.aspx)

[http://nypost.com/2013/12/17/duck-penis-studies-
lifecoaches-...](http://nypost.com/2013/12/17/duck-penis-studies-lifecoaches-
for-senate-staff-30b-in-government-spending-questioned/)

There's LOTS more, although some of the links seem to come from political
sites, dumb spending deserves to be ridiculed and I don't care who calls it
out.

------
cauterized
Maybe that's because one can be reasonably confident that one's committed
partner doesn't value one _only_ or even _primarily_ for sex.

~~~
lazzlazzlazz
Or maybe it's that "commitment" is the desired reciprocity, and it doesn't
matter how it is acquired - even if it is being "only or primary" valued for
sex.

We don't know.

